# Syriac = συριακός | Syrian = Σύριος, Σύρος - συριακός, της Συρίας



## nickel (May 30, 2009)

Τι γλώσσα μιλάνε στη Συρία; Αραβικά, θα μου πείτε.

Υπήρχε όμως κάποτε και *συριακή γλώσσα*, διάλεκτος της Αραμαϊκής. Τη μιλούσαν στη βόρεια Μεσοποταμία (στην Έδεσσα της Μεσοποταμίας). Από το Syriac language της Wikipedia:
Syriac is a dialect of Middle Aramaic that was once spoken across much of the Fertile Crescent. Classical Syriac became a major literary language throughout the Middle East from the 4th to the 8th centuries, the classical language of Edessa, preserved in a large body of Syriac literature.​Το αγγλικό Syriac έχει απλό σχηματισμό: Συρία > συριακός > Syriacus στα λατινικά > Syriac.

Πώς έχουμε όμως εμείς το μπέρδεμα του _σειραϊκού_ με το _σειριακό_; Έτσι μπερδεύουν κι οι Αγγλοσάξονες το Syriac και βρίσκουμε στο διαδίκτυο δύο χιλιάδες *_Syraic_ — και, ακόμα πιο αστείο, καμιά τρακοσαριά βιβλία που έχουν και τα δύο!

Όμως το _Syriac_ αναφέρεται κυρίως σ' αυτή τη σημιτική γλώσσα. Το αγγλικό επίθετο για τη Συρία και τους κατοίκους της είναι *Syrian*.

Εμείς λέγαμε *Σύρους* τους κατοίκους της Συρίας και *Σύριους* τους κατοίκους της Σύρου. Για να αποφεύγουμε το μπέρδεμα, κάναμε τους κατοίκους του νησιού *Συριανούς* (και το λουκούμι _συριανό λουκούμι_), οπότε τους Σύρους μπορούμε να τους λέμε και _Σύριους_, αρκεί το επίθετο _Syrian_ να το μεταφράζουμε _συριακό_ και όχι _συριανό_.

Τεστ: πώς λένε οι Άγγλοι το _συριανό_ και τους _Συριανούς_;


----------



## JimAdams (May 30, 2009)

Δίχως να είμαι βέβαιος, _syriotic_ και _Syriots_ ;


----------



## socratisv (May 30, 2009)

Μια και πιάσαμε τις Κυκλάδες, υποθέτω ότι ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα:
Anafi -people of ~ - of ~ 
Amorgos - Amorgeans -Amorgean 
Andros - Andrians - Andrian
Antiparos -people of ~- of ~
Delos - Delians - Delian
Eschati - people of ~ - of ~
Ios - people of ~ - of ~
Kea ->Keans - (Kean)
Kimolos - people of ~ -of ~
Kythnos - Kythnians - Kythnian 
Lesbos - Lesbians - Lesbian
Mílos - people of ~ - of ~
Myconos - Myconians - Myconian
Santorini - Santorinians - Santorinian
Sikinos - Sikinians (?) - Sikinian (?)
*Syros - Syrians (adj: Syrian)*
Tinos - Tinians - Tinian
Σας αφήνω τα υπόλοιπα Naxos, Paros, Folegandros, Serifos, Sifnos (Siphnos?)


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2009)

Anafiots http://goliath.ecnext.com/coms2/gi_0199-4323240/Greek-Island-Life-Fieldwork-on.html
Μαζί κι ό,τι άλλο τελειώνει σε -i, Eschatian, Santorinian
Melian
Antiparian κατά το Parian
Andriot

O Σιμωνίδης ο Κείος the Cean Simonides (of Ceos)
H Kίμωλος παράγει Cimolian earth

κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## socratisv (May 31, 2009)

Seriphos - Seriphians -Seriphian

Melos - Melians - Melian


----------



## sunshine (Aug 12, 2009)

He studied logic under a Syriac-speaking Nestorian scholar named Yuhanna ibn Haylan.

Εδώ φυσικά θα αποφύγω το "συριόφωνος" ή "συριακόφωνος". Πώς όμως θα μπορούσα να το γράψω;


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2009)

Όπως λέμε _αγγλόφωνος_ και _γαλλόφωνος_ (και όχι *_αγγλικόφωνος_ ή *_γαλλικόφωνος_), το αντίστοιχο είναι _συρόφωνος_. Δίνει και εύρημα.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 12, 2009)

Είσαι φοβερός. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2009)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το εξής: όταν γίνεται λόγος για "Syriac-speaking" εννοείται ότι πρόκειται για ομιλητή της αραμαϊκής γλώσσας και συγκεκριμένα του ιδιώματος που ομιλούνταν στην Έδεσσα της Μεσοποταμίας (τη σημερινή Ούρφα της Τουρκίας που πλέον είναι περισσότερο γνωστή για το κεμπάμπ της παρά για το ότι κάποτε υπήρξε "πρωτεύουσα" της αραμαϊκής φιλολογίας). Αυτό φυσικά δεν αναιρεί το (ούτως ή άλλως ορθότατο) συρόφωνος, απλά επεξηγεί κάποιες ιστορικές λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 13, 2009)

Εχεις δίκιο, θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να μπει ΣτΜ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Εχεις δίκιο, θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να μπει ΣτΜ;


Αν εσύ, σαν αναγνώστρια του βιβλίου, νιώθεις ότι θα κέρδιζες από αυτές τις πληροφορίες, βεβαίως να κάνεις τη σημείωση. Το _Συρόφωνοι_ δεν δείχνει ότι είναι ομιλητές της _Συριακής_. Και η Συριακή είναι άγνωστη στον μέσο αναγνώστη.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2011)

*Σύροι - Σύριοι*

Ο Κασιμάτης στην _Καθημερινή_ (31.8.2011, σ. 2), με αφορμή τις ειδήσεις που αυτές τις μέρες έρχονται πυκνές από τη Συρία, θυμάται τη λεπτή διάκριση μεταξύ των εθνωνύμων της Σύρου (του νησιού των Κυκλάδων) και της Συρίας και υπενθυμίζει στους αναγνώστες ότι όταν αναφερόμαστε στους κατοίκους της Συρίας, πρέπει να λέμε οι *Σύροι* και όχι οι *Σύριοι*. Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρόκειται για άλλη μία από εκείνες τις όμορφες διακρίσεις, για τις οποίες ταιριαστά λέει ο Σαραντάκος ότι όμορφα καίγονται. Μέχρι και το ΛΝΕΓ, που δεν θα μπορούσε να το κατηγορήσει κανείς ότι διαπνέεται από πνεύμα ισοπεδωτισμού, δικαιολογεί το αντίθετο, και αξίζει να παραθέσω ολόκληρο το σχετικό σημείωμα:*
Σύρος – Συρία, Σύριος – Σύρος, Συριανός – συριακός*

Aπό το ελληνικό τοπωνύμιο *Σύρος*, το επίθετο (και η ονομασία των κατοίκων) ήταν αρχικά *Σύρ-ιος* (οι *Σύριοι* = οι κάτοικοι τής Σύρου). Aντιθέτως, από το τοπωνύμιο *Συρία*, η ονομασία του κατοίκου ήταν *Σύρ-ος* (οι *Σύροι* = οι κάτοικοι της Συρίας). Ωστόσο, επειδή το *Σύριος* έδινε την εντύπωση ότι συνδέεται κυρίως με τη Συρία, ότι είναι το όνομα των κατοίκων της Συρίας και όχι της Σύρου, για λόγους «γλωσσικής προφύλαξης», αντί του *Σύριος* χρησιμοποιήθηκε το *Συριανός* κατά τα πολλά αντίστοιχα ονόματα (_Σφακιανός_, _Ψαριανός_, _Kαλαματιανός_ κ.λπ.). Έτσι, ελέχθη *Συριανός* αντί *Σύριος* (όπως και *Παριανός* αντί *Πάριος*), ενώ το *Σύριος* χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο για να δηλώσει (στη θέση του *Σύρος*) τον κάτοικο της Συρίας. Tο επίθετο που σχηματίστηκε από το *Συρία* είναι το *συριακός* (_συριακή γλώσσα_), ενώ από το *Σύρος* το επίθετο είναι το *συριανός* (_συριανό λουκούμι_), απ’ όπου και το όνομα των κατοίκων (*Συριανοί*).
​
Στα παραπάνω θα είχα να προσθέσω τα εξής, για να σας μπερδέψω ολότελα:

- ότι το λαϊκό όνομα του κυκλαδίτικου νησιού δεν είναι Σύρος αλλά *Σύρα*,
(«Σύρα, η απάνω χώρα σου», τραγουδά ο Βαμβακάρης),​
- και ότι από τους μεσαιωνικούς χρόνους μέχρι λίγο παλιότερα το εθνικό για τον κάτοικο της Συρίας ήταν *Σουριάνος* (δηλαδή Συριανός!), όνομα που έχει δώσει και οικογενειακό επώνυμο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Και η Φραγκοσυριακή Φραγκοκυριακή Φραγκοσύρια Φραγκοσυκιανή Φραγκοσυριανή βέβαια, φρέσκια, σημερινή. 
Άντε να μη βάλω στο παιχνίδι και την Πειραϊκή-Πατραϊκή τη σειραϊκή-σειριακή. 
Yours locally, the silly serial onofftopicer​


----------



## sarant (Sep 3, 2011)

Κι εγώ το είδα αυτό το κασιμάτειο, που το συνοδεύει και με σαχλές σπόντες, και πρόσεξα ότι Σύριος λένε κάμποσοι αρχαίοι -Ηρόδοτος, Διόδωρος κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)

Παρά το γεγονός ότι η Σερραίπολη ήταν κοντά στη Συρία , δεν υπάρχουν *_Συροπαίονες _(όπως γράφεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα), αλλά μόνον _*Σιροπαίονες*_:





Πηγή της παραπάνω εικόνας: http://www.glossesweb.com/2011/12/paeonian-language.html


----------



## pidyo (Aug 28, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πηγή της παραπάνω εικόνας: http://www.glossesweb.com/2011/12/paeonian-language.html



Στην πραγματικότητα, η φράση «Η σύγχρονη γλωσσολογία δεν έχει κατατάξει ακόμη τη γλώσσα εξαιτίας των περιορισμένων μαρτυριών» είναι μάλλον αισιόδοξη. Μια πιο ρεαλιστική αποτύπωση θα ήταν «δεν έχουμε ιδέα τι γλώσσα μιλούσαν οι Παίονες» (σίγουρα πάντως όχι μια γλώσσα που ανήκε στην ευρύτερη ελληνική οικογένεια). Να προσθέσω δύο trivia: 

α) Οι Παίονες εξαφανίστηκαν από τα κιτάπια της ιστορίας όχι τόσο λόγω της κατάκτησης, σε διάφορες εποχές, από τους Μακεδόνες, όσο από τη διαρκή πίεση από ιλλυρικά, δαρδανικά και θρακικά φύλα, οριστικά δε από τη συμπερίληψη ακόμη και παιονικών περιοχών εκτός Μακεδονίας στην επαρχία Μακεδονίας, και μάλιστα με διασπορά των εδαφών τους στις τέσσερις μακεδονικές μερίδες. 

β) Ακριβώς λόγω της έλλειψης επαρκών δεδομένων, της γεωγραφικής τους θέσης και της γειτνίασής τους με Ιλλυριούς, Θράκες και Μακεδόνες, δηλαδή με φύλα, γλώσσες και πολιτισμούς που, στα χρόνια του νεότερου εθνικισμού, απέκτησαν πολύ σαφέστερες και ισχυρότερες ταμπέλες, οι Παίονες διεκδικούνται από όλους τους ανωτέρω. Δηλαδή από τους επιστήμονες των κρατών τα οποία αξιοποίησαν τις ταμπέλες αυτές στο δημοφιλές βαλκανικό σπορ «εγώ είχα μεγαλύτερη ιστορική διάρκεια, ισχύ και πολιτισμό στο χωράφι αυτό».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2014)

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/11/29/meze-144/

*Σύροι ή Σύριοι*; Πώς θα πούμε τους πρόσφυγες από τη Συρία; Και πώς τους κατοίκους της Σύρου;Το επίσημο αρχαίο όνομα είναι «ο Σύρος», και το βρίσκουμε π.χ. στον καβαφικό στίχο για τις συνταγές των Ελληνοσύρων μάγων. Ωστόσο, σήμερα, ακόμα και ο Μπαμπινιώτης, που δεν είναι δα και ο πιο ανεκτικός στα γλωσσικά, δέχεται ότι το Σύριος χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο για τους κατοίκους της Συρίας και ότι «για προφύλαξη» οι κάτοικοι της Σύρου αποκαλούνται πλέον Συριανοί. Να προσθέσω ότι η σύγχυση δεν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο, αλλά υπάρχει από πολύ παλιά: Σύριους ονομάζει τους κατοίκους της Συρίας ο Ηρόδοτος (πολλές φορές, π.χ. τῆς γὰρ Ἀραβίης τὰ παρὰ θάλασσαν Σύριοι νέμονται), ο Διόδωρος ο Σικελιώτης, ο Διονύσιος ο περιηγητής, μέχρι και η βυζαντινή ιστορία του Βελισσάριου: «Πέρσαι καὶ Μῆδοι, Ἄραβες καὶ Σύριοι καὶ Τοῦρκοι: πᾶσα φυλὴν ὑπέταξεν ἡ σπάθη τῶν Ρωμαίων!» Δεν νομίζω να φταίει για όλους αυτούς η νέα τάξη πραγμάτων, η σύγχυση είναι αναπόφευκτη· στο κάτω-κάτω, όταν οι κάτοικοι της Ασσυρίας λέγονται Ασσύριοι, είναι πολύ λογικό να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι οι κάτοικοι της Συρίας θα ειπωθούν Σύριοι.
Οπότε, Σύριοι οι κάτοικοι της Συρίας. Ο όρος έχει και πλεονέκτημα σε σύγκριση με τον αρχαίο, διότι διαθέτει ευκολότερο θηλυκό (η Σύρια -η Σύρα ως γνωστόν είναι νησί).


----------

